# Polizeiakte: Street trial Fahrer!



## xX_Managarm_Xx (9. Februar 2019)

Guten Abend, 

kurz zu mir : 
Ich bin der Managarm Wolf knackige 28 (aber Mana reicht) ,  Gamer und Begeisterter Street trial fahrer eines Inpired Element 24", bin im Metallbau als Konstruktionstechniker tätig. 

Zu meinen Thema: 
Wie sieht die Beleuchtung an euren Fahrrädern aus? Und was sag eure Polizei zum Thema? 

Also bei mir Persönlich, gab es bis vor kurzem gar keine probleme mit Polizei (eher im gegenteil). Nicht in meiner Heimat Stadt und nicht auf Städte Touren durch Deutschland!!  Bis ich vor kurzem umgezogen bin...  Ersten abend kurz mit bike Einkaufen wollen und zack,  grade auf der Hauptstraße. Fährt ein 6er Blau /Weißer von hinten an,  auf gleicher höhe und fragen wat den mit leicht sei!
Ich dazu: ich muss noch schnell Einkauf, leider keine zeit (echt freundlich)!! 
Die darauf: alles klar, anhalten, allgemeine Personen Kontrolle! 
Ergebnis: 
25€ Bußgeld das ich abgelehnt habe und Kein Einkauf...

Wie ist das Bei euch so?  Müsst ihr ab bestimmten Zeiten auf Polizei achten,  oder werdet ihr gesondert behandelt (so war es bei mir bis jetz eigentlich)  und ich bin viel unterwegs meist abends um vom Tag runter zu kommen, leider sind die lichter in unserem Park ab 21:00uhr aus, In der Stadt brennt Durchgehend licht!  Bin echt keine Gefahr Für andere, ich such mir ab und an mal ein spot.  Bin ein echt entspannter Dude also recht Safe.

Danke Für eure Zeit, 

Der Wolf

P. S. Im Trials Topic, weil mich die Erfahrung der Trial Leute besonders Interessiert.


----------



## Raymond12 (10. Februar 2019)

An ein Einkaufsrad, dass im Dunkeln auf der Strasse bewegt wird gehört Licht! Punkt! Trialbike mit Licht?  Muahahaha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. Februar 2019)

xX_Managarm_Xx schrieb:


> (...) In der Stadt brennt Durchgehend licht!


Richtig. Es geht aber nicht nur ums Selber-Sehen (was dieses Licht sehr wohl ermoeglicht, da geb ich Dir Recht), sondern ums Gesehen-Werden.

Ich weiss schon: Das ist vielen Menschen von selber klar, ohne dass man es ihnen erklaeren muss, aber den anderen kann man es auch durch Erklaerung nicht nahebringen. Vll bist Du ja einer von denen ...


xX_Managarm_Xx schrieb:


> Bin echt keine Gefahr Für andere, (...)


Das stimmt sogar! - Nur fuer Dich selbst 

Also mach an Dein Rad, mit dem Du im Dunkeln rumfaehrst, ein Licht dran, und zwar bevor Du irgendwann man unter dem Benz von irgendso nem reichen Rentner liegst, der Dich nicht gesehen hat. _Dann is naemlich nix mehr mit safe_ 
Es tu ja sogar ich (mit guten Augen) mich oft schwer, unbeleuchtete Radfahrer und Fussgaenger in dunklen Klamotten rechtzeitig zu erkennen.


xX_Managarm_Xx schrieb:


> (...) P. S. Im Trials Topic, weil mich die Erfahrung der Trial Leute besonders Interessiert.


Ach so, bin kein Trial Leut, aber jemand, der mehrere Fahrraeder besitzt - und u. a. fuer Einkaufsfahrten welche mit Licht.


----------



## saturno (10. Februar 2019)

also, es gibt spezielle freifahrscheine für trialer. die kannste beim zuständigen leiter der verwaltung des kreise beantragen. bedingung ist aber dann, du must auf dem rücken das große warnschild tragen: achtung, trialer im einsatz, fährt ohne licht, aber mit behördlicher genehmigung.....


----------



## Deleted 390656 (10. Februar 2019)

Vong Sprache her müsste er das understanden haben.


----------



## GeneralStone (11. Februar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es tu ja sogar ich (mit guten Augen) mich oft schwer, unbeleuchtete Radfahrer und Fussgaenger in dunklen Klamotten rechtzeitig zu erkennen.


Geht mir auch so. Fahren ohne Licht ist wie fahren ohne Helm. Und laut StVO musste nun mal Licht haben 
Was spricht denn dagegen sich diese Kleine Lämpchen ans Bike zu pinnen?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. Februar 2019)

Ach?
Bei dir in der Stadt ist das verhängte Bußgeld so hoch wie der IQ  ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Februar 2019)

Schepießgaysellen wieder hier, alle
Ohne 1 Licht Beschde, i han auch geins.


----------



## rapidrabbit (11. Februar 2019)

Hallo, mein Name ist Rolf, 47. Ich bin seit 21 Jahren im horizontalen Gewerbe tätig.

Immer wenn ich meine AK-47 aufm Balkon putze, rufen meine Nachbarn die Cops. Dabei bin ich echt ungefährlich, voll safe und so. Als die mir den Gerät wegnehmen wollten, war ich dagegen und habe das abgelehnt. Wie ist das bei euch so? Lieber im Keller die Kaschi wienern oder warten bis es dunkel ist?

Küsschen

Rolfi


----------



## Bikesenf (11. Februar 2019)

Klasse. Ich hatte mir gerade eh Popcorn gemacht...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Februar 2019)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Klasse. Ich hatte mir gerade eh Popcorn gemacht...


Pubkorn Pubkorn....
undblablamfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Februar 2019)

Der schöne Thread


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Februar 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Vong Sprache her müsste er das understanden haben.



Faabw, hieß sowas noch stottern oder stammeln. Nie wäre jmd auf die Idee verfallen, darin eine Sprache erkennen zu wollen.

Ach so, ja also, ich bin auch kein Trialer Leutz.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. Februar 2019)

...also, wenn ich auch _so_ ein Trialer wäre - dann wär ich lieber keiner  .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Februar 2019)

Triaden Beschde


----------



## DAKAY (11. Februar 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Trialer


beschde Trailer wo gibt:


----------



## Deleted 134590 (11. Februar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> beschde Trailer wo gibt:


Schön Dich mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (11. Februar 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Schön Dich mal wieder zu sehen


Das stimmt


----------



## Deleted 390656 (12. Februar 2019)

Nehmt euch 'n Trailer


----------



## GeneralStone (12. Februar 2019)




----------



## red_hook (12. Februar 2019)

mit dem Σcho in wesel


----------

